# Considering a Passaround w/ Marko Suji



## mise_en_place

Well, nobody wanted the 290mm Marko suji in A2 I had on BST, so I'm considering giving people a chance to use a knife I won't have a ton of use for. I'm planning a move out of the country for a while, but a return to the US is inevitable.

Over this period I am considering letting some people here have a go at this knife. Maybe somebody will even want to buy the thing. I've never run a passaround, so if anybody has advice, feel free to PM me. 

At this point, I have no clue how many people I'll let on, but to start it will have to stay in the States to keep things easy. We have a lot of members in Australia, so maybe if I'm gone for longer than expected it can make a trip over there.

This isn't a sure thing and I'll have to feel comfortable with you to get on the list. US and Oz members-- post in this thread or PM me if interested.


----------



## Godslayer

10/10 sign me up. I've never handled a Marko but have been super interested in his work.


----------



## brianh

Uh, yes. Also never handled a Marko. Would love to if you decide to go forward. Thank you!


----------



## malexthekid

I would def be keen if it makes it over here. Also keen for us Aussies to get together amd share the return OS shipping costs so it doesn't just get lumped on the last guy in the list


----------



## TheCaptain

Add me in. While this is far longer than anything I've ever handled I'd love the chance to give it a try.


----------



## valgard

Well, if ti comes up here to Canada I would love to be included. I know you said US but just in case :wink:


----------



## labor of love

What is A2 steel like?


----------



## RDalman

labor of love said:


> What is A2 steel like?



Carbon tool steel, a bit wear resistant. Same composition as hitachi lsd (opps typo but I'll allow it)
How it is will of course depend on HT. To me it feels like a nice carbon on the stones, like to take a aggressive edge with pretty good retention.


----------



## Matus

What Robin said. A2 is really excellent knife steel (both outdoor and kitchen). It has only 5% of Cr so the rust resistance is limited, but plenty for normal use, while the sharpenability is still very good. Get a Yoshikane SKD (hammered) to see what it is like in hig HRC (aorund 64).

back onk topic - I would be interested should the knife manage to get to Europe (that is always tricky as customs do not really recognize 'passaround' as a valid reason not to pay duties)


----------



## RDalman

oh thanks matus I had them mixed up, skd is the a2 equivalent, sld the d2.


----------



## mise_en_place

RDalman said:


> Same composition as hitachi *lsd* (opps typo but I'll allow it)



Maybe I would've been able to sell the knife if this was the case


----------



## RDalman

:bliss:


----------



## preizzo

I would have buy it if I had the money, but things are tight now. I would love to be in this passaround if it s possible. Cheers Matteo &#128512;


----------



## mise_en_place

Hey everybody,

There wasn't really enough interest on any one continent to do this passaround. I decided to try to sell the knife once this became apparent, and was successful. 

Sorry to disappoint. I'll close the thread.

edit: I have no idea how to close the thread... maybe it's just a BST thing.


----------

